# Sacred 2 - fallen Angel funktioniert nicht unter Windows 7 64 Bit



## rohan123 (7. September 2010)

Hallo Leute'!

Unter meinem Win 7 64 Bit funktioniert Sacred 2 auch mit der aktuellsten Version 2.43 nicht. Auch wenn ich OpelAL ausschalte. Ja es merkt sich nicht einmal die Grafikeinstellungen. Die sind nach dem Neustart wieder auf Mittel zurückgesetzt. Und spielen kann man es sowieso nicht, da man gar nicht dazu kommt, denn ehe man im Spiel ist stürzt es sowieso vorher ab. Ein echter Wahnsinn. Toll tortz Patch 2.43. Eine Super Leistung. Da sieht man wieder, wie manches Spiele programmiert sind. Mit keinem der 30 auf meinem PC installierten Spiele habe ich Probleme unter Win 7.

Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## DonBarcal (7. September 2010)

Das Übliche, was man in so einem Fall macht, hast du bestimmt schon versucht, was? (Kompatibilitätsmodus, Ausführen als Administrator)


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2010)

Und Treiber sind alle aktuell?


----------



## rohan123 (8. September 2010)

Ja, die Treiber sind akzuell. Und auch den Kompatiilitätsmodus habe ich probiert. Werd`s halt mal unter Vista installieren, denn dort hatte ich es ja schon laufen, und es ging ohne Probleme. Jetzt wollt ich es halt auf Grund der länger werdenden Abende jedoch wieder mal zocken, auf der aktuellsten Versionsnummer, und mit PhysX.

Man wird aj sehen, ob es auf Vista funktioniert. Aber unsauber ist es definitiv programmiert. Ein Half Life läuft auch auf Win 7, und wie alt ist das. Da merkt man schon den Unterschied am Programmieren. Und nur daran liegt es. Oder ein FEAR läuft auch immer und überall.

Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Sacred 2 ein schlechtes Spiel wäre,, es steckt viel Mühe darin, und wunderschön ist es auch. Aber der eine odere andere Stabilitätsfeinschliff im Programmcode fehlt halt noch.


----------



## DonBarcal (8. September 2010)

Möglicherweise könnte es auch ein Problem mit dem Kopierschutz sein. Nun ja...


----------



## rohan123 (8. September 2010)

So, hab`s jetzt unter Vista draufgemacht. Huch wie ich da wieder mein Bualboot-System zu schätzen weis. Und dort funktionierts wie aus dem Ei gepellt. Elite Texturen, PhysX, Sound unter Open AL und alles am Anschlag. Toll!

Na ja, entweder liegt es wirklich an der 64-Bit-Umgebung? Weiß ich nicht so genau, was das is. Aber jetzt geht`s ja.

Nur lustig: Hattes dieses Problem schon mal mit Bioshock. Da war`s aber ungekehrt. Hat auf Vista Zicken gemacht, und lief auf Win 7 64-Bit wie geschmiert. Dual Boot zahlt sich halt doch aus.

Grüße, und Danke fürs Gedankenmachen, und Posten.


----------

